# Temporary sports lighting



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

I need a better solution light up a public park for practice. 

We have two 20 amp circuits available to us. Our current system is based around some old 2" aluminum military camo poles. 

We stack 4 of them together to make 16' poles, slide a double halogen work-light into the end, stand the whole unit and slide it over a 4' stake driven into the ground. 

We set up 6 of these units, 3 per circuit. 

we can, kind of, provide light for an area about 25x50 yards. 


We need more light! I've been thinking about some sort of Metal Halide light or similiar may make sense but I really don't know much.

Whatever we do we must be able to take down and put away each night.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

How big of an area are you trying to light, and what is your budget?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

robert c1 said:


> I need a better solution light up a public park for practice.
> 
> We have two 20 amp circuits available to us. Our current system is based around some old 2" aluminum military camo poles.
> 
> ...



A lot of this depends on your wire size and distance back to the panel, for the kind of lights you use as you need to consider voltage drop
. Leds are more expensive but use less power- High pressure sodium are more economical but use more power. Metal Halides are also and old standby.
As far as the lumens for that amount of area, maybe someone else here could figure that out for you...................


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

How about renting, or have a sponsor donate, a diesel powered lighting plant or two? These are available at any construction rental outfit...


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

I second the diesel light tower. 2 will light an entire football field with no problems. We rented one while doing demo on a football stadium and the single tower, 4 lights lit up 3/4 of the stadium. Very economical, used ones can be purchased for a little as $2000.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Buy everyone night vision googles :thumbsup:


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> How big of an area are you trying to light, and what is your budget?


We'd be happy to light up a 50x50 yard area or a 60x40 area well

I think we could pull teeth and raise $2500 for a lighting budget and hopefully about $300/year maintenance.

The tower lights are an option but they require somebody to haul them to every practice. Then that person has to store the thing, is committed to every training and you cant have training without them. Not as attractive as something on-site that we can use the mass labor to quickly put up. 

If I go with a metal halide, what's the best fixture to use? Durability would probably be the most important feature as it will get a few knocks.


----------



## stringer (Aug 14, 2012)

One idea: Hire a local welder and electrician to build you two "T" shaped towers that can hold 8 or so metal halides each. The cross at the top will hold the lights and can be detached to store in a locking storage bin. Bury a metal pipe with an ID slightly larger than the dia of the tower riser in the ground vertically about 6' deep with a cap on top at ground level to keep it clean. When ready to use, unscrew the cap and insert the light towers. Wire with heavy duty extension cords. With the power available and voltage drop you should be able to pull 1000w each circuit no problem.

Of course none of this would be legal and not even completely safe but it would work


----------



## garyoutwest (Aug 24, 2007)

Take a look at these:











http://www.globial.com/Barron-Lighting-Group/Products/LED-Sports-Field-Lighting/?p=7665

I've no idea what they sell for, but you could get a lot more light
from your two 20A circuits with LEDs.


----------

